# Google- Danisco Probiotics Reduce Bloating - Natural Products INSIDER



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NutraIngredients-usa.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Danisco Probiotics Reduce Bloating**Natural Products INSIDER*Researchers found Lactobacillus acidophilus NCFM (L. acidophilus NCFM®) and Bifidobacterium lactis Bi-07 (B. lactis Bi-07â„¢) reduced abdominal bloating after one month in men and women with general bowel disorders and with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS* *...*Probiotics may ease bloating for people with *bowel* disorders: Study<nobr>NutraIngredients.com</nobr><nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

